# Low Hemoglobin



## 16989 (Sep 7, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone had suggestions to bring up a low hemoglobin. I don't have a great diet due to the IBS, i do try, and I also have very heavy periods. Would slow release iron help? Or protein powder? Any suggestions? I am so tired all the time, not to mention my IBS symptoms. I thought maybe this one I could manage myself. My dr just keeps checking my stool specimens for blood in case there is bleeding I should know about, but they have always been fine. Thanks!Melanie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I eventually had to have a fibroid removed because I was bleeding too heavily during my period.I'd try iron rather than a protien powder. Ferrous Sulfate is what they use in the prescription pills, but you can get it OTC as a supplement.K.


----------



## ChristineVA (May 4, 2007)

I also had low hemoglobin that showed up last July. I went through all the testing to rule out GI bleeding, celiac, etc. My periods are kind of heavy but not terribly slow.I have tried several different types of iron and they all tear my stomach up. I ended up doing some internet research and stumbled across Spatone Iron. It is iron-rich water that comes in little packets. It comes from a spring in Wales that has iron rich water. You just mix it in a bit of juice and drink it.After 6 weeks, all my anemia levels were back in the normal range. However, I later found out that my ferritin (iron stored in the body) was REALLY low. I'm working on getting that up but I don't think the Spatone is strong enough. I am getting ready to try another well-rated product, Floradix, to see if that will work. I highly suggest the Spatone. There is a U.S. distributor of it (Sea-Bands) and it is FEDEX directly to your home. A one-month supply is about $20.00.


----------

